# Pacific Beach, SD



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm moving from Pittsburgh to Pacific Beach San Diego next week. I've never been to the west before and am told to expect a cycling Mecca. I've done a bit of searching on my own, but was looking to see if anyone was from the area.

I'm not sure I'm looking to race - I'm focusing on an internship for the summer. But I do like to get out and enjoy a moderately hard ride - I'm not pro 1-2-3 and certainly wouldn't expect to be in SD...but I could hang with some top guys around the 4level in PA..and can handle my own on our hills.

I'd love to meet some other cyclists - competitive or non. But don't want to get stuck out in too many slowish/touring type ride.

Just wanted to see if anyone had any recs.

Thanks!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well*

Saturdays you can do the A or B ride with the SDBC
you can ride to the starting point in La Jolla for a warm up
There are the Th. night Crits @ Fiesta Island, pretty fast
finding riding buddies is pretty easy here and you'll have Mt Soledad right there for Hill repeats


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

There is also the Chili's ride in Mission Valley Saturday mornings - rolls at 8:15 from Chili's at Camino Del Rio North and Mission Gorge. Several of the guys on that ride get together earlier and ride about 1.5 hrs before then jump on that ride, and there's groups most Saturdays going longer at the end too. Anyways both Chili's and SDBC are about the same distance from PB, maybe try both and see which you like better. 

Down in the south bay there's a Sat AM ride that I hear is pretty fast. And then in N. County there is Swami's, also fast. You can ride to/from those rides and make it a long morning. Once you get to know folks on the weekend rides you'll find out about all sorts of weekday options depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys. I just got out here last Saturday and SD is absolutely amazing. I come from an area where the only other cyclists I see are a few random commuters and the most exciting scenery is farm animals.

I found Mt. Soledad, and thought it was a pretty good climb...until I found Via Capri..wow.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ahh via Capri*



Zilla said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I just got out here last Saturday and SD is absolutely amazing. I come from an area where the only other cyclists I see are a few random commuters and the most exciting scenery is farm animals.
> 
> I found Mt. Soledad, and thought it was a pretty good climb...until I found Via Capri..wow.


here's my loop
Climb Soledad via Soledad Mountain Road (SE route) turn left when you get to La Jolla Scenic Drive, Left on Via Cardeño and descend back toward PB
Turn Right on Turquoise and ride west to La Jolla Mesa, Climb Soledad again. La Jolla Mesa right to La Jolla Scenic back toward top Turn Left on Nautilus and descend W face toward La Jolla. Turn Right on west Muirlands and continue to descend. You'll be behind La Jolla High. Turn right on Fay and head toward La Jolla proper. Turn right on Genter take til it makes a 90 @ Girard. Take Girard and take first right on Pearl. Left on Cabrillo which bends right on Olivet. Turn right on Exchange and follow it to the left. It turns into Soledad Ave. Turn Right on Crespo. This is where it gets both painful and fun. The streets are narrow, you'll feel like you are in Europe. Crespo loops over itself and does all kinds of twists. Stay to right on Crespo. Only turn right onto CAstellana road. Follow Castellana to Hillside, turn right. Follow Hillside (again still narrow and steep) to Rue Adriane. Turn Left (only way you can go) It will spit you out onto the top section of Via Capri for that last leg breaking snap to the top. Ride to Soledad Park, enjoy the view. Exit to left (La Jolla Scenic)
Descend Soledad Mountain Road (1st left), Cardeño, La Jolla Mesa or Nautilus. Head back to PB home


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

that's well over 2,000 feet of climbing minutes from home
Ride north along the coast on weekends
learn the loops through Rancho Santa Fe
You live in a bike town now
oh Tues Night races at the velodrome all summer


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to SD! Some great loops around Rancho Santa Fe with decent climbing! Try riding out the Del Dios highway and then around to Elfin Forest. Its a great am ride on weekends. If you make your way to the coast and hit Torrey Pines hill u'll have a lil over 3k ft of climbing. Nice ride!


----------



## InTuneBicycleRepair.com (Mar 14, 2011)

Sunrise Highway is fun if you like to climb. Awesome views too!


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks guys, yeah it's amazing here. Capri is easier now, found a short kicker off Ingraham (very short) that hits 22% -

I've still been riding mostly solo, should probably hook up with a group - still have to get out to the velodrome to watch some races.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Zilla said:


> thanks guys, yeah it's amazing here. Capri is easier now, found a short kicker off Ingraham (very short) that hits 22% -
> 
> I've still been riding mostly solo, should probably hook up with a group - still have to get out to the velodrome to watch some races.


Welcome to Sandy Eggo. Via Capri! I think you're riding it the wrong way (well, I'm not a climber. I only go down Via Capri). Velodrome races are on Tues. night. I'm the chubby guy getting lapped by the field.


----------

